# Federal .30 Super Carry



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Federal is bringing out a new pistol cartridge, 30 Super Carry. Smith & Wesson bringing out pistols for it.
This news really hacks me off. The cartridge is basically a remake of the US 30 Peterson made for the modified 1903 rifle. WW1 was over before they were put into use and most were destroyed. The French liked this cartridge and adopted it as 7.65mm Long for their military pistol and a SMG.
I had a French m35 in 7.65 Long a few years ago. Very nice pistol. Looked like a 2/3 scale SIG 210. Ammo was collector item. I spent a evening making 12 brass out of 32H&R Magnum cases. I had to first seat bullet in case to prevent collapse in Chuck. Turned off rim and turned in groove. Loaded with a cast lead bullet. When I shot it I lost 5 of the 12 brass I had just made. Lost interest and got rid of it. They weren’t worth much because of ammo issue. Now with Federal making the Ammo those with French m35s and 1903s with Peterson Device will be able to shoot up a storm. That is providing they can afford the Ammo.


----------

